# What was it



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I was trolling for Kings nearshore today...popped my boat out of gear and sonething hit my cigar minnow on the surface. Took it straight down to bottom and stopped. When i retrieved my line one of the hooks was nearly straightened. Was only 3 miles offshore in 60 - 70 ft of water. What was it or could it have been.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Man in the grey suit.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Might of been one of them Warsaw Groupers. :yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably a snapper. I've caught more than a couple of snapper trolling for kings...then go back and found their reef!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sharkacapra..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Jason. Big Snapper or even a modest AJ can and will do that. Its not a long run to the bottom when you're in shallower water.


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was nearly the same place I was trolling two weeks ago. I wasnt looking at my fish finder but i might have to go investigate if you guys think it was a snapper.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Big Snapper will do it to you.*

Back in 1963-4 I had shore line ranges on a spot about 3 miles off the east Hurlburt fence that held some big old Snapper. I'd get the range right and bump troll a Cigar minnow/duster deep over the spot. It was always good for a couple in the 8-15# class. I never found out what was on the bottom besides fish. Got rocked up there a bunch. As best I can remember, I never anchored there because I wanted to keep the place productive and not clean it out.


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info gents. I guess Ill go back to the same area and try to duplicate it a third time. This time ill have my drag tightened up and Ill be watching my bottom machine.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

In the late 50s they launched a bunch of Niki Ajax rockets off of Hurlburt. Boosters ended up abut a mile offshore in 60 feet of water. We found them (Cecil Woodward on Linda Anne) and for several years had great fishing. Dlebert Marler caught us on the spots and wiped them lean


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Banded Water Snake...


----------

